# Dead Platy?



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, I had two platies and now one is dead. The water temperature was 78 degrees Fahrenheit. All the other fish were fine. Could he have been too lonely? The others (tetras, danioes, and cory catfish) are all fine. Last night, he was flashing, hiding in a barrel, not eating, and laying on the gravel. This morning he was laying dead in the branch coral with a white/yellow spot behind his head. Is this the ich? Please help. Thanks. :goldfish:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How long has tank been set up?
Do you have test kit to check ammonia,nitrite and nitrates?
What size is tank?
How did you introduce the fish to your tank?The drip method(http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html) is best to help fish acclimate to your water conditions.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

The tank has been running for two days. I don't have a kit yet, but will get one. I acclimated the platy in the bag for 15 minutes then netted him into the water. I have read that mickey mouse platies are weak because of so much inbreeding. Is this true?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tough to say if the fish was weak,but it sounds like you only acclimated him for temp,and not other water conditions like;pH,gH,kH.Without test kit you don't know how your water compares to the water he came in,or whether your tank has anu ammonia,nitrite which would be a more like cause of death.
When you get your kit test your source water and set a sample of it aside for 24 hours and test it again.Often water outgases and the pH will change in the 24 hrs.
Did you use a good dechlorinator?
Do you know what is used in your municipal supply(assuming your not on well).Some water suppliers use chloramine which is worse for fish than chlorine,but both will kill also.A quick check on the internet will tell you what your supplier uses(if you know the name of water supplier).Possibly even the town name will work for this?
The kits are way cheaper online,like most hard goods.
Amazon.com: API Freshwater Master Test Kit: Pet Supplies


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

So your tank has not been cycled. It takes three to four weeks, sometimes longer to cycle a tank properly, depending on size and method. Sometimes you can cycle it sooner.

You need a good test kit to test your ammonia, nitrites and nitrates.

You're doing the right thing acclimating (though I prefer the drip acclimation), by not having a properly cycled tank, you're throwing the baby out with the bath water. 

Go to the "New To The Freshwater Aquarium Hobby" section in this forum, there are some good threads there on cycling a tank.

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks all! I use top fin water treater. I will get a test kit and take my water to Petsmart for a test. I will also get a few more platy friends for the survivor and create a platy school. Once again thanks! :goldfish:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would be careful adding more fish to an uncycled system.It will only generate the need for you to test and change water more often,which will be pretty consuming anyways.Depending on the SIZE of your tank you may end up needing to change water daily or every other day anyways.
Ammonia and nitrites in general should not be aloowed to go over 1 ppm.To reduce them you must change water in an uncycled tank.To reduce the nutrients the amonut of water changed (%) will be the amount the nutrient is reduced.
One example is if your ammonia is 2ppm you will need to change more than 50%(preferably 75%) to get water back to a "safe " level.
I would hold off on additions.
My understanding is the cories will be the most sensative and likely will not tolerate the cycling process if you are not right on top of it daily.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get the test kit. Can you give the numbers of fish you have? You need to do 30-50% water changes until you know what you got going on and you need to start this now. Once you get the test kit you can let the test results guide you in your next steps. STOP adding fish or they will end up the same as the Platy. You need to get things under control and then, and only then, get more.

what is the size of this tank?


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

I inspected the platy and he had no spot. It was just a reflection. I have a ten gallon tank with three plants and an airstone.:fish10:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you even have 2 of each fish(danios,tetras and cories{and however many platies}) you are going to be busy with water changes or watching your fish die.I hope the airstone is not all the equipment you have in tank(any kind of filter?),or it really won't take too long for your frustration(and the fish suffering) to begin.
You need to read up on the nitrogen cycle and figure out how you can cycle your tank safely with fish in it.
I try not to promote such things,but possibly you should look into TSS(tetra safe start) to help you (your tank) cycle a little quicker(the product is hit or miss though).
An airstone and three plants?I really hope you have some kind of filter!


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Of course there's a filter lol. Without a filter, how would fish live? The other fish are fine, so I think the ammonia and nitrite levels are low. The tank water will be changed next week. :goldfish:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If the tank is that small, definitely 50% water changes until you know whether or not you have ammonia or nitrites in your tank. This is the single thing that will save you fish!

Your Platy likely died of ammonia poisoning.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Next week!?You really don't understand what the cycle is about.ammonia will build(quickly) to levels that are going to kill your fish(My bet says cories first{but maybe the platies are weak?}).You will need to do changes daily as jr said until you know for sure where the levels are at.I would feed VERY SPARINGLY also.Petsmart or wherever will test your water with strips which are pretty in accurate so if they say you're ok,that should mean you will be buying new fish shortly.It's only advice and not my tank,but I can't see you enjoying the next week or so.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't think the fish died of ammonia poisoning. He didn't show any symptoms of this. The tank is fine. All the fish are enjoying their life. The cory seems very perky and healthy (not lethargic or red and swollen). Sometimes mother nature just takes some fish. I will probably buy from the local pet shop instead of petsmart because petsmart's fish are in tiny tanks anyway. :goldfish:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well then, good luck. You seem to have little knowledge of the nitrogen cycle or the basics, and yet you are already diagnosing why your fish has died. Everyone reading this that has just a little more experience can tell you why. Your tank is cycling!

And now, you talk as if you want to add more fish when this is the worst thing to do right now. What was the purpose for you coming here if you are not going to at least give the recommendations a seconds thought and consider them? We are all trying to help you, nothing less. If you don't want the help, don't ask.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

The nitrogen cycle is when fish, rotting food, or plants release ammonia. Ammonia is bad for fish. Then, the ammonia is turned into nitrites by plants and bacteria. Nitrites are still not good for fish. Then, the nitrites are converted to nitrates by bacteria. Nitrates are okay, but if too many accrue in the water, then the fish could die. Nitrates can only be removed via a water change. Also, I have taken suggestions. I am going to get a test kit and take my water for a test. I didn't say I would get fish tomorrow or the next day. It's sad that I came to you for help and I was presumed a bad person and uneducated about fish. I spent weeks researching and researching freshwater fish. :goldfish:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fish release ammonia constantly(their waste). food is another source of ammonia.It will not turn to nitrites nor the nitrites to nitrates until the bacteria develope.This could take weeks.In that time the ammonia will kill the fish in a closed system.A simple 5 gallon a day change until you know the tank the tank is fine instead of thinking it is,is a reasonable precaution.
To assume petsmart sells crappy fish(they do) or the fish is genetically weak(they all are) as a cause of death is reaching deep into the excuse bag.The fish lived long enough to grow and survive petsmart.Possibly something else could be the cause?
The help you were offered was the suggestion to offer the fish fresh clean water.That is not enough help?Did you try it and find it failing?You are not presumed a bad person,just one who wants answers or solutions that take little effort IMO.You are not the first in this situation ,so this is not the first time this advice(help) has been offered.
It is funny that those who take it usaully turn out thankful and those that don't angry.Don't be angry with us we really are trying to help and really are offering good advice that I bet would HELP.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks. Sorry if I hurt anyone. I will change the water tomorrow after the fishes' first meal. :goldfish:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very good. You've had a little time to read. Nitrites have nothing to do with plants, however.

You still haven't answered how many fish are in the tank? My guess is it is overstocked, given you hit that point in a second with a 10g tank. I have no doubt that you researched a little on what to put into your tank but you left off how to get through the nitrogen cycle or how to stock a tank, specifically through the cycle and after.

I guess you know that the cycle will take 3-6wks and that during this time the way to "remove" the bad ammonia and nitrite is through a water change...similar to removing nitrates. Exposure to these is called ammonia poisoning and nitrite poisoning...no outward signs of either. Just death.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have seven fish in my tank right now. :goldfish:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This site is often helpful for those new to aquariums.It will help you with ;stocking,compatability,and maintenance.It is not the bible of fish keeping but a tool to be taken into consideration.Just input your tank size,filter and fish and it will offer info on all the things I mentioned.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------

